# قصة طائرة الكونكورد من البداية إلى خروجها من الخدمة عام 2003



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
 
إليكم هذا الفيديو الرائع الذي يشرح قصة طائرة الكونوكرد ابتداءاً من عملية تصنيعها ووصلاً إلى حادثة تحطم إحدى طائرات الكونوكورد التي كانت تقل أكثر من مئتي راكب، تلك الحادثة التي قررت إثرها كل من الخطوط البريطانية والفرنسية إخراج هذه الطائرة من الخدمة (بسسب عدم معرفة سبب تحطم الطائرة والذي لم يعرف حتى الآن)، حيث أعلنتا ذلك في شهر نيسان عام 2003، يذكر أن هذه الطائرة هي صناعة مشتركة (فرنسية، بريطانية) وهي طائرة فوق صوتية وتشترك مع الطائرة TU-144 بأنهما الطائرات الوحيدتان لنقل الركاب اللتان تتجاوز سرعتما سرعة الصوت.









حجم الفيديو 212 MB


روابط التحميل:


The Concorde Story Part 1


The Concorde Story Part 2


The Concorde Story Part 3


The Concorde Story Part 4


The Concorde Story Part 5


The Concorde Story Part 6


The Concorde Story Part 7


The Concorde Story Part 8


The Concorde Story Part 9


كلمة السر لفك الضغط لجميع الملفات:


www.arabiceng.com​

بعد تنزيل جميع الملفات اجمعها في مجلدٍ وواحد وفك ضغطها ابتداءاً من الملف الأول وستكتمل عملية فك الضغط تلقائياً.​

ملاحظة: هذه المشاركة منقولة عن المشاركة التي شارك بها الأخ msobhy98 في منتدى المهندسين


رابط المشاركة الأصلية:


The Concorde Story : Video / DVD​


أتمنى لكم المتعة والفائدة في مشاهدة هذا الفيديو.


تقبلوا تحياتي.


والسلام ختام.​


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

 وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران ( اى شئ فيه اسم طيارة وخلاص ) 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ 

*


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كان هذا الموضوع غير مفيد للاخوة فى قسم الطيران فاانا اتفق مع اخى السابق


----------

